# Bilder ausschneiden



## Yuna16w (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab da ein Problem... bzw. brauch Hilfe 

Und zwar möchte ich mir aus einem Video ein Standbild ausschneiden. Das Video schau ich mir in WinAmp an, aber wenn ich davon einfach nur einen Screenshot mache, funktioniert das nicht. Brauch ich ein extra Programm um das Bild aus dem Video zu schneiden oder funktioniert das gar nicht? Gibt es so ein Programm kostenlos?

Ich brauch die Hilfe schnell =(
LG, Yuna


----------



## TanTe (7. Juni 2005)

Hatte auch schonmal das selbe Problem das mit dem Srceenshot scheint mit keinem Programm zu funktionieren. Binn dann hingegangen und habe mit dem Programm Mplayer(bzw. mencoder)  ein Teil des Films als jpeg umgewandelt. Das Prg. ist kostenlos f. Windows und Linux zu haben unter : *http://www.mplayerhq.hu*
Allerdings ist die benuzung etwas schwierig weil es nur f. die Console gemacht ist. Kann mich nicht mer genau an die befehlszeile erinnern. Such am besten in der beigelegten Hilfe ( RTFM ) nach "*-ovc*" (output video codec) bzw "*mencoder -ovc help*" ... und nach "*-ss* " (seek .... von bestimmter stelle an encoden). abbrechen kannst ja dann mit CTRL+C. 


 Nerfe ich eigendlich nicht langsam mit dem Mplayer? habe den schon vielmals gepostet.


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2005)

http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/5/3/en10223153-wc.html
Hier erstmal n Proggi dazu..

Das Problem ist, dass Videos nicht mehr von Windows ausgeworfen werden, sondern als
Daten an die Grafikkarte übergeben werden, die das in der Karte rüberklebt 
Overlay-Modus.. Den kann man Abschalten.

zB WinMediaPlayer: Ansicht/PlugIns/Optionen/Leistung -- Beschleunigung-Keine 

Danach kannst Du mit dem normalen Druck-Knopf ein ScreenCapture machen mit Videoinhalt. 



mfg chmee


----------



## Yuna16w (7. Juni 2005)

Vielen vielen Dank Die Idee mit dem Media Player hat mir echt geholfen, gab auch das gewünschte Ergebnis =) Vielen Dank!


----------



## Yuna16w (14. Januar 2006)

Ähhh...
Also, irgendwie ist das wirsch. Es funktionierte die ganze Zeit mit dem MediaPlayer, ich hab die Bilder bekommen. Und jetzt, grad, vor 5 Minuten, ging es plötzlich nicht mehr. Die Videobeschleunigung ist immer noch aus, alles ist so eingestellt wie vorher. Wenn ich mir nun ein Video ansehe, pausiere und die Druck-Taste drücke, um 'nen Screenshot zu machen und das dann in Pain einfüge, dann zeigt der mir trotzdem nur das Video an  Ist das normal? Kann's sein das ich versehentlich eine falsche Taste wie "Pause/Untbr" oder "Einfg" gedrückt hab, oder beeinflusst das das ganze nicht? Oder das in den Einstellungen plötzlich was verändert ist?
Brauch schnelle Hilfe =/
LG, Yuna

PS: Wenn keiner weiß, worans liegt: Gibts vielleicht eine EINFACHE  alternative, um "Standbilder aus Videos" auszuschneiden?


----------

